
How to get less traffic and drive users away - ibudiallo
http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/04/how-to-get-less-traffic-and-drive-users-away
======
petercooper
A few more mobile specific ones:

1) Not showing me the regular site when I'm using a high resolution tablet. I
don't need or want something mobile optimized on an iPad. (At the very minimum
though, allow us to switch back.)

2) Have a modal popup that says "This site is best used via our iPad app. Do
you want to download it now?" whenever you visit it.

3) Disabling zoom.

~~~
ibudiallo
The is an interesting thing with websites that have a mobile and desktop
version. When you click on a link and it takes you to the mobile version, when
you decide to switch to the desktop, it takes you to the homepage, and there
is no way to find the article you were reading.

~~~
tankbot
And vice-versa[0]

0:<http://xkcd.com/869/>

------
codegeek
\- having a mobile version that actually is non-functional (Try babiesrus
store locator on a windows phone) and then automatically switching to the
crappy mobile site (m.whatever.com) on mobile phone/ipad and not letting the
user easily switch to the regular site since the mobile version sucks big
time.

\- Having a semi-functional mobile version just to look cool. Hey I got this
mobile version of my site but wait, don't have more than 50% of the
functionality of the traditional site. Oops

\- Irritating modal pop-ups that don;'t have a close (x) button and on mobile
phones, all the users sees is the darker foreground due to the pop up and
cannot do anything else.

~~~
rhizome

        PLEASE INSTALL OUR AND
        APP AVAILABLE IN THE P
        STORE. WOULD YOU LIKE 
        GO THERE NOW?
    

(closing 'x' offscreen)

~~~
X-Istence
And worst part, not being able to "scroll" to the closing button because they
disallowed zoom ...

------
wtvanhest
I'd like to add, using <http://qz.com>, or Quartz to host content so that it
can't be read on an Android device is pretty effective too.

~~~
ibudiallo
I think the same thing was happening with medium.com, not sure if they fixed
it. But On my phone i could not scroll down.

------
pgrote
Right click disabling is the killer for me. I use it to search on concepts or
terms.

~~~
escaped_hn
What about injecting custom text into the clipboard via flash?

~~~
jff
This is even more infuriating. I think I saw it on Cracked.com before I
realized their content is crap. You'd copy part of the article and it would
automatically include something like "read more at cracked.com blah blah
blah".

~~~
moepstar
That's probably the work of Tynt Tracer [1] - i've too used a while ago but
yeah, even tho it does work to some extent (getting users to click on that
link) it also angers them so i've abandoned that.

[1] <http://tynt.com/>

~~~
ibudiallo
I didn't know there is a name for that. Good to know.

------
jk215
Having the back button refresh the current page instead of GOING BACK kills
me.

~~~
B-Con
I think that's usually the result of the previous page being a redirect, and
the browser taking you back to the redirect page which then instantly, well,
redirects you. I know this is a huge problem on mobile devices, often
requiring you hit "back" twice quickly.

Not sure how smart browsers are about skipping redirect pages in the "back"
history. If the page is a 301 I think the browser omits it from the history,
but if they're doing less elegant redirects (such as, ugh, JS) I don't know
that the browser will pick up on it.

------
danso
\- _Disable right clicking_

I agree this is annoying but I don't think non-power users care. Opening up
new windows is not an average user case for most sites. And users are getting
used to navigating sites without right-click at all because, well, sites are
getting used to users not having right-click access due to mobile and tablets.

\- _SEO first, creative content never._

These two things are not mutually exclusive, not even in a remote sense, I'd
argue

\- _Use DIVs for tabular data (drive developers away)_

Huh? Not sure what this refers to. Is it because tables-as-div are not as easy
to copy-paste into Excel? I agree but again, I doubt non-power users care. The
only people who would really care are the developers who actually have to
implement the tableless solution. And even then, there are reasons to use divs
(for a responsive design, for example)

------
pbreit
I don't care for 1000+ pixel wide pages (like the OP's site). And why do all
the CSS bootstraps have such lousy left margins? There should always be a
least a little padding there.

------
tomjen3
If you press shift when you use your scroll-wheel you scroll horizontal.

Apparently that isn't nearly as widely known as I thought.

~~~
joe5150
I just did this (on FF 20) and it flipped through my history (scroll down =
Back, scroll up = Forward). A heretofore unknown feature, but not the one you
said it would be. ;)

~~~
tomjen3
Odd -- any chance you are on a MAC?

I just opened github.com in a tiny window and used that feature to scroll
horizontal (Chrome on win 7).

~~~
ericabiz
On a Mac, you can just two-finger scroll right to scroll right on a browser
window. (Still doesn't excuse dumb developers who don't test on multiple
browser widths, but it does make it easier to deal with them.)

------
manacit
Having no left margin or padding like this site might do the trick too.

~~~
ibudiallo
Got me there, but i fixed it :p

------
PaulHoule
huh?

